# How much to tip Parking Attendance in Las Vegas [merged]



## ROCKJenkins (Feb 6, 2014)

While staying in Las Vegas we will be leaveing our car under the protection of the Marriott's Parking Attendents,  All so; since we have Grandchildren under the age of four we plan to drive to the many different casino locations thru-out Las Vegas.  What would be a good   $ tip  to leave with the various Parking Attendence and would some Casino require larger $ tips   than others.

Thank you,

Rock Jenkins


----------



## Luanne (Feb 6, 2014)

From the Tips on Tipping, Guide to Las Vegas:

Las Vegas etiquette says you tip the valet. No one on our surveyed staff advocated stiffing the valet. Unlike many cities, Las Vegas hotels offer free valet service. By choosing to vacation in Las Vegas, you have probably saved between $25 to $50 per day in parking fees.

Why would you then stiff the person who just ran a half mile in 110-degree weather to get your car? Are you really that much of a Scrooge? You are? Well then try this great thing called free self parking (with validation if you are downtown) that can be found at all Las Vegas resorts.

Eighty percent of our staff suggested tipping $5 or less. But everyone split on how to award that. Some tip $2 at drop off and $2 on pick-up. Others tip $5 only when they pick up. Nineteen percent suggested tipping between $5 and $10, while just 1 percent tipped between $10 and $20.

Everyone emphasized these amounts are a basic tip. You have a special request – keep the car at the front, etc. – then you need to tip more, way more.

And a few suggested that you tip more in the summer, when temperatures in Las Vegas can reach up to 118 degrees.

Suggested tip: $5 total unless you ask for special services or have other extenuating circumstances


----------



## ROCKJenkins (Feb 6, 2014)

*Parking Tips?  In Las Vegas*

My family will be staying at the Marriott in Las Vegas Febuary 15th and we were wondering how much was expected in tips to the Parking Attendances.  

Since we will be traveling with two grandchildren under the age of four we plan to drive-to the many different locations thru-out the Las Vegas Strip  and was wondering what Parking Attendance at the various other Casino should also be tipped?

Thank You,

Rock Jenkins


----------



## Luanne (Feb 6, 2014)

I replied on your other post.  I found the information by googling what to tip parking attendants in Las Vegas.  Found a lot of information on the Las Vegas website.


----------



## kjd (Feb 6, 2014)

I own a unit at MGC and usually visit once a year.  This is my policy regarding tipping at MGC.  I only tip when I return the car to the garage usually at the end of the day.  My usual tip is $5.00.  If I return earlier, I ask the attendant if the car can be left in the driveway if I think that I will be going out again in less than one hour.  I do not tip for this convenience.  I have always found the attendants to be courteous and helpful.  After a couple of days they will know you.  You used to be able to call down to the valet stand and they would have you car ready when you came to pick it up.  My understanding is that they don't do that anymore but I would ask about it.  It's also wise to note what time of day the garage gets busy.  Sometimes it can take a 1/2 hour to get your car.

Tipping at other locations like the casinos is customary.  It's up to the individual  how much to tip.  I think $3.00-5.00 is sufficient.  Some casinos charge for the parking unless you get your ticket stamped in the casino.  You have to ask when you give your car to the valet.  Most casinos also have a self park arrangement which is usually free.  The problem with valet parking for a show is that the wait is usually long to get your car after the show.  An alternative for some folks is the jitney bus called "the Duce" if you're wanting to visit casinos on the Strip.  Bus service is pretty good.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 6, 2014)

We usually self-park, but I think most locals tip valet parking about $2. Now if it's your Lamborghini or Rolls, you might up that a bit. Or if it's the rusted out '67 Malibu wagon with the dog's nose prints on the windows and the Mickey'D's wrappers on the floor, just say "Thanks, see ya next time."

Jim


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 6, 2014)

I am a local.  I generally tip $3. for casino valets, and that is after I have my car. I have found that tipping on drop off or when turning in the ticket does no good at all, so I don't waste my money. Mostly the person you give your ticket to is not the person who gets your car.

When I go to Smith Center they charge for Valet Service. I need extra assistance there, and I have a personal valet (he has appointed himself this, knows my car, runs to help me, brings my car immediately, etc).  Because he is extra helpful, besides the parking fee he gets an extra $10. He's worth it to me.

Another tip to think about: I generally don't tip on self service. BUT, I do tip at a buffet, the amount depending on several factors.  For two people, if the wait person is attentive I tip about $5. If I am meeting people at a buffet and we plan to visit and rent the table by the hour, then after the wait person has made a couple of passes I tell them that I am visiting with out of town friends as I press a $20. in their hand. They are astonished, and very happy, besides being attentive.

At places where you walk a line to order, but they bring the food to you, I generally don't tip unless I get extra service of some sort. If I do, then I tip about $2. a person.

Life here is tough, and people live off their tips.

Fern


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 6, 2014)

ROCKJenkins said:


> since we have Grandchildren under the age of four we plan to drive to the many different casino locations thru-out Las Vegas.



What are the grand-kids going to do in the casinos?


----------



## Karen G (Feb 6, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> What are the grand-kids going to do in the casinos?


You can walk across the street (the Strip) with them to the Crystals shopping area. On the ground floor are some interesting things for kids to see:  ice sculptures and whirling waters that look like tornadoes in clear tubes.  From there take the free tram over to the Bellagio and look at the floral display in the Conservatory. Go outside and see the dancing fountains.

You can also walk across the street (Harmon) from the timeshare into the shopping area of Planet Hollywood.

Drive down to the Venetian and walk along the indoor canals and shops.

Drive to the Silverton Casino/Bass Pro Shop on I-15 and see their huge, excellent aquarium as well as lots of animals inside Bass Pro Shop.

Drive down to Town Square on the south end of LV Blvd. There are nice play areas for kids, a large movie theater, many nice restaurants, and stores.

At the Smith Center downtown is the Discovery Children's Museum.

At Mandalay Bay there is the Shark Reef.


----------



## swaits (Feb 6, 2014)

I go with about $2-$3 whenever I pick up my car from them, or when they hail a cab for me.


----------



## VegasBella (Feb 7, 2014)

My son is 4. I live in Vegas. Karen G's post is spot on.

 We love the new Children's museum, town square, and the infrequent trip to the casino shopping malls. 

We were recently at the Venetian and he loved it! Live performers, sorbet, boats, art. What's not to like? 

Also try Container Park. Great park/ play area.

And ride the monorail. Fun train ride - little ones love it. 

Adventure Dome is another option. Spend the day and enjoy.

The Bellagio gardens are great too.

And just walking through Fashion Show mall is an option. I used to do that all the time when my son was a baby. Great visual stimulation. 

The main issue for the littles is stamina. Bring a stroller.

---
About tipping: err on the side of overtipping. Vegas culture is all about the tipping. Tip everyone 

I tip $2-5 for valet at each end (eg $4-10 total). 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasBella (Feb 7, 2014)

She wrote "casinos" instead of "casinos' nongaming attractions." Big deal. 

ETA: this post was in response to a post by Denise, which she deleted. I now know I must quote her in my responses.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 7, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> What are the grand-kids going to do in the casinos?



Maybe the grand kids are going to Circus Circus Casino and New York Casino to enjoy the various rides for children.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 7, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> The main issue for the littles is stamina. Bring a stroller.


Yes, that's a very good recommendation. Be sure to have strollers for the little ones.


----------



## ROCKJenkins (Feb 7, 2014)

*5 bucks it is*

Hold on there,

That was a pretty stinging response about being cheap and takeing my grandchildren to shady-places.  I'm one who believes that words can sometimes hurt worse than sticks and stones. I believe that many a person's life have been shorten by a harsh and a un-happy enviroment of mean words.    Anyway; thanks from you guys and gals with the positive responses.

My Grandchildren and their parents who are new to the United State are going to be thrilled with their first trip to Las Vegas.

I'd also like to say:  
 *To subject little children to blocks and blocks of walking the many many LONG Las Vegas BLOCKS to visit the many Las Vegas wonders such as Circus Circus, Fountains, Erupting Vocanoes, Italian Gondalers, and MGM Lions would be cruel to the feet of any ones' grandchildren.*      Thanks for the stoller idea but while grandma would be OK with all the stoller pushing I'm not so sure about Grandpa.  

And Yes; I thought about renting scooters;  (and have in the past for my 92 year-old mother,) but I figured the costs of tipping valets would probably not cost much more than renting four scooters for the week.  (Maybe safer)   

Again; thanks for everyone suggestion, and I did call Marriott Grand Chatels front desks, and they recommended tipping $5.00 upon pick-up of my car.  They also mentioned any tips towards members of  Marriott's  qualified staff for services rendered thru-out the Chattel would also be deeply appreciated.

Thank You

      Grandpa


----------



## Karen G (Feb 7, 2014)

ROCKJenkins said:


> MGM Lions,


Unfortunately, the MGM lions aren't there anymore.

Consider having strollers for the little kids. Even if you drive to the different resorts, there will still be lots of walking involved.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 7, 2014)

ROCKJenkins, another thing you might want to consider for your group is a drive through Red Rock Canyon and a drive out to the Hoover Dam. Both sites are close to Las Vegas and would be something special for your family to see in addition to the Strip.


----------



## ROCKJenkins (Feb 7, 2014)

*Strollers?*

The more I read about this idea of a stroller after departure from the car the more I like it.

It's just that the Parents seemed to carry the two girls everywhere they go, but I'll asked them if they'd use one if we can find a rental.

Since were flying in and picking up a car at the airport you now have me wondering where's a good place to rent a stoller.  



RockJenkins


----------



## presley (Feb 7, 2014)

ROCKJenkins said:


> It's just that the Parents seemed to carry the two girls everywhere they go, but I'll asked them if they'd use one if we can find a rental.
> 
> Since were flying in and picking up a car at the airport you now have me wondering where's a good place to rent a stoller.



Umbrella strollers are often very cheap at places like Target and ToysRUs.  I think I'd just buy the strollers and donate them to someone else rather than look for a stroller rental.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 7, 2014)

ROCKJenkins said:


> It's just that the Parents seemed to carry the two girls everywhere they go, but I'll asked them if they'd use one if we can find a rental.





presley said:


> Umbrella strollers are often very cheap at places like Target and ToysRUs.  I think I'd just buy the strollers and donate them to someone else rather than look for a stroller rental.



I think the parents would enjoy walking around more with the girls in a stroller. I know I wouldn't be too happy about carrying a toddler around while walking a lot.  If the kids get tired, they can nap in the stroller while you walk around and they can stow their stuff in the bottom compartment.

Here's an example  of a twin stroller that's not too expensive.  Are all of you flying in to Las Vegas?  This would be very useful for getting through the airport and can easily be gate checked whereby you wheel the kids up to entrance of the plane, fold up the stroller, the stroller is tagged & placed into the baggage area. It is brought up to the jetway for pickup as you exit the plane (or at least that's how it has worked for our grandson in the past).


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 7, 2014)

I think strollers are exempt from the baggage usury from the airlines. So the OP could bring one (or more as necessary) from home, get priority aircraft boarding, and have the stroller for Las Vegas use. They'd also get priority boarding going home.

Seems like a win-win-win to me.


----------



## PStreet1 (Feb 7, 2014)

RockJenkins, I think you and your family--all members--are going to have a great time; there's plenty in Las Vegas to keep the kids big-eyed the whole time.  The only time Las Vegas is a problem with children is when the parents want time for themselves to gamble/drink/dance without the children.  As long as that's not the priority, and it certainly sounds like it isn't, keeping kids entertained in Las Vegas is easy.  I think, too, that you'll enjoy having strollers; those extremely light weight "umbrella" strollers are only about $15.00 a target, and they would be fine for what you want them for.

After the trip, come back and write what the kids liked and how it went!


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 8, 2014)

When we started going to Vegas 15 years ago, we tipped $1 at the valet. Since then the cost of everything has gone up and we've increased our valet tips over time. Presently I tip $5 when I pick up the car. 

Most valets appear to pool their tips, so I just hand them the tip when I pick the car up. This seems to be the most common practice I've noticed over the years.


----------

